# SPs With A Million Dollars



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Figuratively speaking.

I know that a million dollars doesn't go as far as it used to, but doesn't what you'd do with it say a lot about your personality?

I want to start an historic vegan restaurant. 

What I mean by that is that I would buy a 3-5 story Victorian mansion (I live in a place for it, trust me, some are actually on the Disney legend list and some are dusty with white trash empty basements beneath). 

The entire point of doing that is that so I could live upstairs (of course, wtf, except that's not expensive here...I could easily get a studio for cheaper than what I pay now on the shore in this fishmonger town. I'm honestly a little astounded by this now, and expect it won't last a decade, so I just jump because we're about to be overcome.)

So then ...I live upstairs. The downstairs is an entire "white people restaurant" not in any sort of racist sense, but in that it would be vegan but not be ethnic. No ethiopian or Thai food, it would all be stuff like Victorian cream teas and Southern fried whatever because this is WHAT PEOPLE WANT.

This would be a form of activism for me but I wouldn't have to interact with anyone ESPECIALLY the people I hate most, I could plan menus about vegan Victorian shephard's pies and clotted cashew creams on blackberry scones, and West Virginia beans n' greens with cornbread and vegan fried chicken. I could make Sunday seitan pot roasts with potatoes and carrots and gravy and never speak one word to these assholes.

I'm excited by this more than anything, because I know I could actually do it given the space and money, the only thing that is stopping me is literally money.

AND I KNOW THIS WOULD SEAMLESSLY CREATE VEGANS, VEGETARIANS AND FLEXITARIANS.

I wouldn't have to do anything but show up randomly to a march. Or write an anonymous book. One or two. But this I could approach like a JOB.

...and you?


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

The first thing that came to mind was famous rappers.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Lord Pixel said:


> The first thing that came to mind was famous rappers.


Ok but you're imagining what people with a former slave experience are doing as revenge, which is sad,but isn't productive FOR YOU.

What would you as an SP (if you are one) do with a million dollars?

Or will you, as an NF, suddenly be struck by the thesis you should write on Blacks misusing wealth as rappers as former slaves freed in the 21st century?


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Stats say 1 of 25 is a $-millionaire in my country. Chances I'll become one is in the global perspective very high.


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

A goal I'm actively pursuing, actually. I'm maybe 1/4 the way there in mostly liquid assets, but I'm kinda playing catchup thru aggressive saving/investing since I started later than most.

Probably speaks more to my strong Sp (self pres enneagram) instinct than Se-Ni, but probably just keep reinvesting/diversifying until financial independence is a more concrete reality. Money cannot directly buy happiness, but it is a useful tool to facilitate it, namely through freeing up your time, which is far more valuable.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

If I don't have by then, a nice place, a ninja h2, and an audi.

I really want a castle, a bugatti, a ferrari, 9,000,000, a yamaha r1, 20 businesses, a hawawai p30 pro.


----------

